# Best Line for Lake Erie Walleye



## tvfisherman (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey gang, going up to Erie next week on a walleye charter and getting my gear ready. What do y'all suggest as far as line. For perch I usually use a braided line and don't know if that's a good idea for walleye. I figure probably 6 or 8lb mono but since I'm not sure I figured I'd come here to the experts. Also, are Erie Dearie's still the king up there? I haven't been up there for walleye in quite a few years and back then my dad took care of everything for me. Thanks all!


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

8lb. Sufix Elite. And I'd throw it for perch too, maybe in a 6lb.


WAR


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

i use fire line and just use a vanish leader i like lite line fishing so 4lb 1 lb diameter is what i use if i do use mono i use 4 lb green xt but havent done that in years cant beat the feal of fireline


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

also havent used erie deries in years gold casting harnesses or perch color are working good now


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Use Shad scented line to attract them ! LOL


----------



## ltfd596 (Apr 15, 2005)

I use fire line for perch and 10# power pro (braided line) for walleye.


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

First thing I'd do is ask the captain what the game plan is. The setups will vary.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use both Fireline and Power Pro 10# test. Mono does not allow you to feel the really light/subtle bites that walleye can make, especially the larger fish.
Anything below 8# is a disadvantage to you and unfair to the large fish that swims away with the lure after breaking the line for a number of reasons. Erie Dearies still produce and can do the job when other presentations do not.
Gold Mayfly type rigs and Gold Dearies are good basics to start with as well as light green, orange, blue and white plus red and white. Spinner blades in Chicken Wing as well as purple have been doing well also. 
Give your Charter Captain a call and ask his opinion. Good chance he will have what you need for sale on board.


----------



## steelhead1 (May 14, 2004)

3/8 Fireline with a 14lb Vanish lead here.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Ditto steelhead1.. That's what I used on the Reef Stalker trip back in April..


----------

